# asphalt siding



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I am currently doing the exterior of a house the HO designed himself based on an old farm house he saw in the middle of nowhere. He is adamant about wanting asphalt cedar shake style siding on all the second story walls. 
I've done about every kind of siding there is, but not this. Searched the internet but couldn't really find anything. 

Anyone know the ups and downs of this?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

what the heck is asphalt cedar shake siding?

can't even imagine what that must look like.

what is your client's goal?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

griz said:


> what the heck is asphalt cedar shake siding?
> 
> can't even imagine what that must look like.
> 
> what is your client's goal?


He's trying to recreate what he saw on the farm house. He showed me pictures of "shingles" that emulate cedar shake and said the supply store told him they could be nailed up as siding. I told him I would study tonight and get back tomorrow. I've torn tons of that stuff off but never hung any. Except on a roof .


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

something like this?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

That's exactly it. I dont like it personally
Gaf product


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

certainteed presidential shake.

http://www.certainteed.com/products/roofing/residential/309019#


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

My search brought up the site but pop ups kept me out that wouldn't go away. I'll click the link thanks!


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Gafs version is called Grand Canyon or grand sequoia, its not recommended to install them on vertical walls.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

PatChap said:


> Gafs version is called Grand Canyon or grand sequoia, its not recommended to install them on vertical walls.


I was wondering about some products not holding up to the constant crazy winds we always get


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Print off the installation instructions, highlight where it says Do not install on vertical sidewalls. 
Tell the customer to choose a different product.:whistling


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh I'll only install a compatible product. That's why I was inquiring with you guys


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Around the end of WWII, I think there was an asphalt based product used as siding. I remember seeing it on some old military buildings. Some looked like bricks (sort of) and some had embossed green shingles. It all looked like crap and all of it burned really hot and fast.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

charlie828 said:


> Around the end of WWII, I think there was an asphalt based product used as siding. I remember seeing it on some old military buildings. Some looked like bricks (sort of) and some had embossed green shingles. It all looked like crap and all of it burned really hot and fast.


I've torn some off. It is UGLY. And I always thought the house should have been torn down with it


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

charlie828 said:


> Around the end of WWII, I think there was an asphalt based product used as siding. I remember seeing it on some old military buildings. Some looked like bricks (sort of) and some had embossed green shingles. It all looked like crap and all of it burned really hot and fast.



There are a lot of homes in my area that still have shingle siding on them - ugly stuff and it it sucks to tear off. All the ones I have tore off were basically fiberboard panels with asphalt and granules adhered to the face - they held up great until the asphalt/granule face got damaged then the fiberboard turned to mush.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*Asphalt siding*

I've seen that chit used as roofing and siding around the midwest moons ago. Looks like Fidos arse. They make some fairly nice cedar panels but it's really a roofing product. Sell him that with some felt behind it and tell him to sleep tight. Joking. take him to your suppliers showroom so he can come out of his shell and see what the real world is doing. Sometimes this is all you need to do. However on the flip we did replacement siding for one of the Blue Bell heirs and insisted on the old waterfall siding for you guys old enough to remember that. Was finally able to pin some down and everybody was happy. But their pockets were deep as was the installation. Good luck.


----------

